# Saia PCD2



## philipp00 (9 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Kennt sich jemand ein bisschen mit der Saia Steuerung aus?
Wir haben bei einem Kunden eine Fremdanlage (Kleine Lüftung) die mit einer Saia Steuerung gelöst wurde, leider kenne ich mir überhaupt nicht mit Saia aus.
Nun solte einen kleine anpassung gemacht werden, sprich ich möchte in der Steuerung überprüfen ob dies schon von anfrag an nicht ganz richtig war.
Daher meine Frage, ist es richtig, dass die Entwicklungsumgebung (Saia Supervisor) heisst? Und kann diese nur kostenpflichtig benutzt werden oder gibt es irgendwie Demoversionen die Gratis für eine gewisse Zeit benutzt werden könnnen? 
Das zweite wäre, wie wahrscheindlcih ist es das ich auf die Steuerung zugreiffen kann, da diese evtl. Passwort geschützt ist.
Das Login für die Visio habe ich aber denke nicht das dies das gleiche ist.


Gruss

Philipp


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2020)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand ein bisschen mit der Saia Steuerung aus?



Saias werden für HLK üblicherweise in FUP mit der SAIA HLK bibliothek programmiert. Das lässt auf der Steuerung nur unlesbaren AWL Code zurück. Praktisch unwartbar ohne das originalprojekt.


----------



## philipp00 (9 Juli 2020)

Also meinst du keine Chance die Steuerung auszulesen wie zum beispiel bei einer Beckhoff Steuerung?

Gruss


Philipp


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juli 2020)

Die PCD2 könnte auch mit PG5 programmiert sein, damit habe ich gewisse Erfahrung. Auslesen kann man das Programm normalerweise, und müsste es disassemblieren, ohne das Quellprojekt wird man damit aber nicht froh. Mit Passwort-Schutz des Programm-Zugangs kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Wenn das nur eine "kleine Lüftung" ist, dann ist es vielleicht sinnvoll/kostengünstiger, die PCD2 gegen eine neue aktuelle SPS auszutauschen und gleich so wie gewünscht neu zu programmieren, anstatt ohne Erfahrung eine lange Programmanalyse zu machen?

Harald


----------



## philipp00 (10 Juli 2020)

Ok, so ist das Fazit ohne Originalprojekt von Hersteller der Steuerung wir es schwierig das Programm zu verstehen und evtl. Anpassungen vorzunehemn. Zusätzlich kann die Software auf verschiedenen Tools erstellt worden sein?
Das Problem liegt eigentlich nur beim Volumenstromregler für die Abluft, dieser öffnet nicht gleich wie dieser für die Zuluft, somit entsteht z.B. am Mittag wenn die Zuluft erhöht wird einen über Druck.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 Juli 2020)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Ok, so ist das Fazit ohne Originalprojekt von Hersteller der Steuerung wir es schwierig das Programm zu verstehen und evtl. Anpassungen vorzunehemn. Zusätzlich kann die Software auf verschiedenen Tools erstellt worden sein?
> Das Problem liegt eigentlich nur beim Volumenstromregler für die Abluft, dieser öffnet nicht gleich wie dieser für die Zuluft, somit entsteht z.B. am Mittag wenn die Zuluft erhöht wird einen über Druck.
> Anhang anzeigen 50358



Also normal kann man auch die VSR Regler  justieren Poti oder über ein programmiertool.
Damit könntest  du beide nach deinen Geschmack  einstellen. Nachteil sollwert stimmt nicht mehr. Hast du vor dem VSR gemessen  ob mindestes  100 Pa Vordruck anliegt ? Bzw. Sind die mechanisch komplett  offen?  Und nur der Volumenstrom wird nicht erreicht  ?
Nach was werden die VSR geregelt  Winkel, Druck oder Volumenstrom?


----------



## philipp00 (10 Juli 2020)

Ich nehme an das die Klappe auf ca. 1000m3/h steht, da das Problem nur Auftrit wenn die Lüftung auf 2500m3 (Mittagsbetrieb) fährt, die beiden VSR sind über einen MP bus angesteuert.
Ich werde sicher den VSR mit dem Programmiergerät auslesen, vielleicht zeig sich da das der VSR defekt ist, dann wäre das ganze Problem gelösst, leider kann mir aber niemand sagen ob das Problem schon immer da war oder es erst mit der Zeit aufgetreten ist, dann würde vieles für den VSR sprechen.

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 Juli 2020)

MP bis klingt nach belimo Antrieb. Da reicht es wenn ma den Antrieb tauscht.
Schau mal ob die Schläuche sauber eingesteckt sind vor|nach Klappe.
Sollte der Motor wirklich defekt sein wird er sichtbar nicht mehr bewegen. BELIMO Antriebe haben eine Handfunktion wo an die Klappe händisch verstellen kann. Zu Testzwecken geht praktisch. Kann auch sein das der Unterdruck von der Lüftungsanlage zu gering ist. Kann man aber alles vom Regler auslesen.


----------



## philipp00 (10 Juli 2020)

Hab mir jetzt mal ein Gerät beschaft, damit ich die Regler auslesen kann und dann mal weiter schauen.
Besten Dank für eure Inputs.

Gruss


Philipp


----------



## strgalt (15 Juli 2020)

Hi,

wie bereits gesagt wurde, brauchst du die Programmierumgebung (PG5) und das Originalprojekt, sonst kannst du nichts machen. Die Supervisor ist nur für die Visualisierung. Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, aber für Änderungen wirst du es wohl neu programmieren müssen, was aber bei der kleinen Anlage zügig gehen sollte...

P. S. Einfach mal die Adressen der beiden VSR tauschen, dann weißt du, ob es an der Steuerung oder am VSR liegt.


----------

